# Angraecum sesquipedale



## Clark (Jan 11, 2015)

Back in Jan of 2011 I split a plug tray of these with a lovely lady. Not sure what happened to her, but she was wonderful.

It was a fun purchase-
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18429


Back in mid Oct of 2014, I had the neighbor over here picking up a plant.
I remember telling him, they'll never bloom. Too (f-bomb) cold in my house.
Maybe I have been getting lucky.









Double the Pleasure








I have three left. The runt of runts is still in my possession. I think the spike is gonna blast.
Out of about 33 plants, 3 were about 6months ahead of the others. Not so bad.
Out of about 33 plants 2 were runts. And they always sucked.
So 28 plants looked like exact copies. I got a great deal...

All sphag., watered every other day inside, everyday outside. 6" clay pot.
I never knew these clumped.


----------



## fibre (Jan 11, 2015)

Great full segments in these flowers! Congrats to such a lucky purchase!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 11, 2015)

well grown and lovely flower. Wait until it grows up!


----------



## Justin (Jan 11, 2015)

wow awesome! i would take one off your hands!

i heard in a recent talk not to divide the keiki's...it can kill the plant.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 11, 2015)

Beautiful plants. How long are the nectaries?

When I look at the flower, though, and the keikis already, I wonder if it is a pure sesquipedale.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## AdamD (Jan 11, 2015)

Awesome. What gives it the green/yellow tint? Immature flower?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice. I never trained the roots on the biggest one I have so i have to spray twice a day. Thanks.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 11, 2015)

Very healthy looking plants you have there...good growing. AdamD, I have noticed with mine that the flowers have that greenish/yellow tint when they first open and then turn more white as they mature.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 12, 2015)

Gorgeous! Love this species...


----------



## Secundino (Jan 12, 2015)

Always a show!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2015)

Good job, very nice! I have one of them left and traded others and the one survived moving to Virginia and back and then moving to south jersey.... Need to clean it up and see some flowers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jan 12, 2015)

Justin said:


> wow awesome! i would take one off your hands!
> 
> i heard in a recent talk not to divide the keiki's...it can kill the plant.


This is doable, in May of 2016. I'm gonna bloom them again before I chose.

Thanks for the heads up Justin.


----------



## Clark (Jan 12, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Beautiful plants. How long are the nectaries?
> 
> When I look at the flower, though, and the keikis already, I wonder if it is a pure sesquipedale.


Dot, 10 inches. The metric ruler is MIA.

hmmmm. It is first bloom, but these are top 2 of 33.
The link I gave shows the vendor on this deal. I'm not in a position to doubt him.
The mother plant did not have keikis.
There are at least 5 STers with at least 12 siblings out there. Time will tell.


----------



## Clark (Jan 12, 2015)

AdamD said:


> Awesome. What gives it the green/yellow tint? Immature flower?



Migrant13 gave great answer. He failed to mention that I lack any patience.
Plus I bet the Broncos when we were in Vegas last September, and had a bad feeling about that game.
So I shot some flowers instead of watching the game.
My wife took the Seahawks. She's still in it...

If these whiten up nice w/o blemishes, I'll update photo.


----------



## Clark (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 12, 2015)

Is the sphagnum moss packed in loss or tight? I didn't realize that they liked to stay wet all of the time. When you say you are watering them are you drenching them. I have two Angraecums but I have them in bark and water about every 5 days in summer and stretched out to every 10 days in winter. Last year one of them produced a bud but it blasted. I need to know all of the secrets of growing these. I think mine are angraecum lemforde white beauty. I may also have a angraecum didieri that makes buds and they blast.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2015)

Sphagnum in clay pots actually dries out fairly quickly. I do a similar thing for neos, sphagnum in clay pot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lmpgs (Jan 12, 2015)

It's extremely beautiful.


----------



## Clark (Jan 12, 2015)

Bob in Albany said:


> I may also have a angraecum didieri that makes buds and they blast.


At least it is still alive. I watered mine to death. It was is large bark.


From plug tray these went to 4" clay pot. At the time I had sphag that came from New Zealand and rated AAA or AAAA(I forgot). It was longer, and not little pieces.
I packed it just enough to keep the plants upright. When they got moved to 6" clay pot, I added more(did not remove old sphag). Again just enough tightness to keep plant upright.

When these are outside, from lets say 2nd week of May to 3rd week of Oct., I use 2gallon pressure sprayer. 
I don't care what time of day or where the water goes- I hammer them just like Phrag. longifolium.
Yes, they dry out quick(I live near the water, always breeze).

Inside the house, no way I am using sprayer around the curtains(dry clean only). So I am dunking them in something that looks like kitchen garbage can, just like Phrag longifolium.
(another reason for the photos at time, the nectary is submerged 3-4" and I don't know if it will discolor)
Yes, the sphag floats out. I scoop it up and throw back in the pot.


When I bought didieri, vendor warned my about too much water.
When I bought plug tray of sesquipedale I thought I read not to let this one dry out.
Just now I see one place in Madagascar gets 3.5 meters of rain per year. But rainfall amount varies around the island.

At my place, sesquipedale did not do well in bark with a little CHC.
Bob, in a nutshell, no problems being wet most of the time.


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 12, 2015)

those are great


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks, Clark.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the help Clark. I'll start watering mine more.


----------



## Pete (Jan 13, 2015)

great growing Clark! glad to see that these bloomed for you. Thats pretty damn good for NJ i must say. 
Dot, or anybody else with doubts, that is 10000% pure sesquipidale. Not sure if this was from the selfing or the sib. that I did but I still have all parents, and a few of the keiki around. The thought a precise nectary length ( on a first bloom nonetheless) or that it made a keiki being the defining characteristics as to whether or not its true is just silly. In the wild long ago nectaries were reported to be between 10-18" if you read Dr. Wulz papers (whom I have conferred with quite a bit in recent years). Id think the keiki produced had to do with the fact that the plant is happy, stable and getting a ton of water. Sounds like Clark waters his plant more than I do, and anytime the plant is getting excessive water and the roots are healthy, new shoots will likely be produced.
Again, Clark, good growing! All of my plants are in bud right now too 

ps- if anybody on this forum is visiting the big island for Paph Guild and would like to get together or come by my greenhouse send me a direct message. Ill have some plants for sale and happy to talk stories or meet anybody from here!


----------



## Pete (Jan 13, 2015)

pps- sorry for my extended absence from this forum. I didnt leave you all for another, just been focused 100% on my PhD.
Aloha


----------



## Justin (Jan 13, 2015)

Pete said:


> pps- sorry for my extended absence from this forum. I didnt leave you all for another, just been focused 100% on my PhD.
> Aloha



awesome pete what is your degree going to be in? i know from experience it's a long road lol!


----------



## Clark (Jan 13, 2015)

Pete, thank you for the positive comments! I think as a whole, they are a vigorous bunch to begin with.

Believe it or not, my wife doesn't like the evening odor :crazy:
I tell her that's what a jungle flower smell like.

Pete good luck with the PhD.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 14, 2015)

One of the best I've seen. The color especially lovely.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 14, 2015)

I agree, Pete. I'm just silly.


----------



## Clark (Jan 15, 2015)

You were teasing me???????
Busting my chops??????
Sorry I missed the humor. I have been dealing with a distracting injury, and have not been much fun the last 8 weeks or so.
I owe you a beer!


----------



## Clark (Jan 21, 2017)

Shot these today.
Again, I kept the top two and the runt.

















Siblings


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 22, 2017)

really nice


----------



## AdamD (Jan 22, 2017)

Awesome


----------

